# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  ¿Está Valencia preparada para un evento de lluvias masivas como los ocurridos en la riada de 1957?

## Jonasino

> Cristina Puertes, investigadora del IIAMA-UPV (Instituto de Ingeniería del Agua y Medio Ambiente de la Universitat Politècnica de València), señala que en la actualidad la ciudad de Valencia está protegida frente a un evento de lluvias masivas como las ocurridos en la famosa riada del año 57. Esta afirmación es el resultado del proyecto final de carrera La riada de Valencia de 1957: reconstrucción hidrológica y sedimentológica y análisis comparativo con la situación actual, donde ha comprobado que la construcción del nuevo cauce del Túria y la finalización del embalse de Loriguilla permitiría almacenar todo el volumen de agua proveniente desde aguas arriba, en el caso de la primera onda, y evitaría que se reprodujera un suceso de tales dimensiones.
> 
> El estudio, dirigido por el Director del IIAMA-UPV, el Dr. Félix Francés, reconstruye el acontecimiento gracias al análisis de la información hidrológica, sedimentológica y sobre precipitaciones de los días 11,12,13 y 14 del mes de octubre de 1957. De este modo, se ha observado que, aunque las precipitaciones de los dos primeros días no fueron de gran intensidad, sí que contribuyeron a aumentar la escorrentía, dejando el terreno prácticamente saturado, afirma Cristina.
> 
>     Se ha observado que, aunque las precipitaciones de los dos primeros días no fueron de gran intensidad, sí que contribuyeron a aumentar la escorrentía, dejando el terreno prácticamente saturado
> 
> De hecho, es la tarde del 13 cuando se desencadena el régimen tormentoso que se prolonga hasta la noche. Si bien la intensidad disminuye en la cuenca media durante la mañana del día 14, ésta se reproduce en la cuenca baja afectando a la zona más cercana a Valencia Ciudad. En este sentido, la investigadora del IIAMA-UPV destaca la importancia de la estructura espacio-temporal de la precipitación de los días 13 y 14, así como el desplazamiento noreste del epicentro de la tormenta, que provocó que las aportaciones de los afluentes al cauce principal fuesen acumulándose. Todo esto provoca que el cauce se desbordara a su llegada a la ciudad al no poder desaguar tal cantidad de agua, afirma Cristina.
> 
> Esta avenida extraordinaria se produjo como consecuencia de lo que se conoce como un proceso convectivo de mesoescala que afectó fuertemente a la cuenca media y baja del río Turia, con precipitaciones superiores a los 100 mm en 24 horas. Éstas causaron una primera onda de crecida que llegaba a Valencia a las cuatro de la mañana del día 14 con un caudal máximo de 2700 m3/s (metros cúbicos por segundo), y una segunda onda de crecida que llegaba a las dos y media con un caudal máximo de 3700 m3/s. Estos dos desbordamientos dejaron la ciudad sumida en la catástrofe, con 81 víctimas, miles de damnificados y cuantiosos daños materiales.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...como-ocurridos

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),HUESITO (07-may-2016),Josito1969 (09-may-2016),perdiguera (08-may-2016)

----------


## antoniosanchez

Después de la riada del 1957 se decidió desviar el río por fuera de la ciudad, lo que fue un acierto para que no volviera a pasar lo mismo.

Además, se ha acondicionado el antiguo cauce del río para que los ciudadanos puedan disfrutar del aire libre en mitad de la ciudad, siendo ahora el pulmón de la ciudad.

----------

